# Anfänger: suche Tutorials zu Struts/EJB



## Lacos (10. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen.. Ich setze mich im Moment mit dem oben genannten Thema auseinander und würde gerne ganz in dieser Thematik einsteigen. 

1)

Gibt es im Netz irgendwo Tutorials die einem Struts/EJB etc detailliert von Anfang an erklären?

2) Gibt es vielleicht gute (deutsche) Bücher, welche sich mit dieser thematik auseinandersetzen?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Lacos


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jun 2005)

1) nein

2) nein

Frage: kennst du dich mit Struts gut aus?

Frage: kennst du dich mit EJB gut aus?

es gibt tonnenweise tutorials für struts

und

es gibt tonnenweise tutorials für EJB


----------



## Lacos (12. Jun 2005)

Ja danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.. 
Wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde, würde ich ja kaum Tutorials (mit Überschrift Anfänger) suchen..


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Jun 2005)

ja, es gibt doch genügend wenn du das isoliert betrachtest; nur für die Kombination Struts/EJB wirst du nichts für Anfänger finden.

Warum nicht erst mal Struts? Google nach Struts+Tutorial


----------



## bronks (13. Jun 2005)

Lacos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja danke für die hilfreiche Antwort..
> Wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde, würde ich ja kaum Tutorials (mit Überschrift Anfänger) suchen..


Um überhaupt erstmal ein grundlegendes Verständnis für Struts und auch für EJB zu bekommen empfehle ich den JDeveloper, die Tutorials und die online Demos. Zu finden ist das hier: http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/jdev/index.html

Und wie Bleiglanz schon sagte: Struts und EJB getrennt betrachten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jun 2005)

www.laliluna.de


----------



## timomeinen (13. Jun 2005)

Die offizielle Struts-Doku ist sehr gut:

http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/index.html

Für EJB gilt natürlich das J2EE Tutorial ab Kapitel 23:

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/


----------

